# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Iemand ervaring met lupus ?

## pinokio

Sinds enkele maanden kreeg ik de diagnose van lupus.Deze ziekte wordt zo genoemd omdat veel patienten typische vlekken in het aangezicht hebben waardoor zij wat lijken op een wolf (lupus is latijn voor wolf)
Het is een auto-immuun ziekte waarbij je lichaam eigen cellen gaat aanvallen alsof het zieke cellen zijn. :Mad: 
Dit uit zich in een heel gevarieerd ziektebeeld zoals ontstekingen, bloeddrukproblemen, huidproblemen (vooral gevoeligheid voor zonlicht), hart of nierproblemen enz.
Ik heb deze ziekte waarschijnlijk al sinds jaren maar tot hier toe werd nooit de link naar lupus nooit gelegd.
Door een bloedonderzoek kon nu de juiste diagnose worden gesteld. Heeft iemand ook ervaring met deze ziekte ?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Pinokio,

Zelf heb ik geen Lupus, maar na mijn zwangerschap op getest. Dit omdat ik een aantal kenmerken ervan had. Voor mij gelukkig negatief.
Ben je ingesteld met medicatie ?

----------


## pinokio

Ik neem al een ontstekingsremmer en pijnmedicatie. Ik heb binnenkort een consult bij een reumatoloog omdat uit RX opnamen en CT scan blijkt dat er nu ook sprake is van reuma. Ik hoop dat zij mij kan helpen om de medicatie op punt te stellen.

----------


## leeuwine

Hallo,

Bij mij is pas diagnose van de ziekte van Addison vastgesteld,
ook had de arts het over lupus en iets van hormonen en soort reuma,
ik kon helemaal niet volgen dus kan u spijtig genoeg niet meer uitleg geven,
ik zit ook met vlekken in mijn gezicht dat is in 2000 begonnen met klein vlekje,
ik herinner mij dat nog héél goed want ik ging erop zitten schrobben dacht dat het vuil was, niet dus intussen is volledig mijn gezicht aangetast.
Ook legde ik toen meteen de arts uit dat er tussen mijn tenen er iets niet juist was,
rode uitslag die ik behandel met een talkpoeder telkens na mijn voeten te wassen,
hij zei dat dat ook met die lupus te maken had.
Maar ja ik heb daar helemaal niet veel aandacht aan besteed om dat ik dacht dat het allemaal samenhing met de ziekte van Addison.
8 April moet ik naar een specialist in Vilvoorde mischien heb ik dan meer duidelijkheid
en kan ik u dan mischien wat meer uitleg geven

Liefs nog 
Leeuwine

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi Pinokio,

Vandaag kreeg ik de bloeduitslagen in de brievenbus,
natuurlijk snap ik daar weinig tot niets van,
alleen dan dat mijn cortisol veel te laag staat,
dat had de dokter mij gezegd,
bij lupus stond negatief dus zal ik dat gelukkig niet hebben hé
Zo veronderstel ik toch
pas eind de maand terug bij de endicronoloog langs dan weer uitslagen nog bijkomende bloedonderzoeken

----------


## pinokio

Beste Leeuwine,

Ik heb de informatie van de ziekte van Addison even opgezocht maar heb toch het gevoel dat deze ziekte heel andere symptomen geeft dan Lupus. Dat er geen tekenen van lupus in je bloed werden teruggevonden, hoeft echter niet te betekenen dat je er niet aan lijdt. :Frown:  Enkel tijdens of onmiddellijk na een opstoot kan je namelijk de specifieke anti-stoffen in je bloed terugvinden. Dat is dan ook het vervelende als je aan instanties moet bewijzen dat je wel degelijk die ziekte hebt.... :Confused: 
Als je zoals ik op één jaar tijd ontstekingen hebt in de rug, de schouder, de elleboog en de beide knieën en daarvoor drie keer per week naar de Kiné moet, kunnen zij er natuurlijk niet meer naastkijken :Mad: 
Hopelijk kunnen de dokters bij jou snel de juiste diagnose stellen.
Groetjes :Stick Out Tongue: 
Pinokio

----------


## kaars

hallo daar pinokio en leeuwin
ik deze ziekte ook lupus en adison helemaal nieleuk om dat te hebben 
en hab dan ook de cvc en de fibro is al ne hele boterham dit allemaal te samen 
is onhoudbaar om te leven consant pijn en zoverder
je weet gewoon niet wat te doen ik ga ook naar vilvoorde bij dr coucke van iemand van de forum er is zoveel dat we stap voor stap moeten gaan maar mijn geduld geraakt op ben bijna ten einde raad je bent weken moe en kan nieks doen en dan heb je weken en weken lang dat je echt niet kunt slapen slaap nu drie a vier uur per nacht je brein is leeg en je bent een zombie ppfff echt nie prettig se hoop voor jullie dat er ook een oplossing komt se vele groetjes een lotgenoot

----------


## A.Mels

> hallo daar pinokio en leeuwin
> ik deze ziekte ook lupus en adison helemaal nieleuk om dat te hebben 
> en hab dan ook de cvc en de fibro is al ne hele boterham dit allemaal te samen 
> is onhoudbaar om te leven consant pijn en zoverder
> je weet gewoon niet wat te doen ik ga ook naar vilvoorde bij dr coucke van iemand van de forum er is zoveel dat we stap voor stap moeten gaan maar mijn geduld geraakt op ben bijna ten einde raad je bent weken moe en kan nieks doen en dan heb je weken en weken lang dat je echt niet kunt slapen slaap nu drie a vier uur per nacht je brein is leeg en je bent een zombie ppfff echt nie prettig se hoop voor jullie dat er ook een oplossing komt se vele groetjes een lotgenoot


Hoi, mijn man heeft ook een autoimmuunziekte, van elke ziekte een ´plukje´ zal ik maar zeggen, dus daardoor geen echte diagnose. Zijn leverwaarden zijn genormaliseerd na 5 jaar
door het gebruik van Low Dose Naltrexon (LDN )Helpt dus ook goed bij Lupus enz. Mijn man gebruikt geen ontstekingsremmers, pijnstillers of het ergste: Prednison. Google zelf op LDN, maar ik heb ook alle info hierover met een reactie van een gebruiker die ook Lupus heeft. LDN wordt ook gebruikt bij Fibromalgie en heel veel andere ziekten, omdat het van een "andere kant' af werkt.
lieve groet,
Annette

----------

